# New puppy...



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just so excited.. I've decided to get another puppy.. we are picking her up tomorrow night!

She is a 4 month old English Setter. Her father is a registered dog and her mother looks to be pure as they get. 

They had named her Lilly (which personally I think is a bland name.. I've seen so many dogs named Lilly and my family also had one while I was younger so really it is just out of the option) so we are naming her Remington (Remi for short). I figure it's the perfect name as she will be used for bird hunting and it is also super cute! I feel like there might be someone here on the forum with a dog named Remington so sorry for stealing it hehehe :wink:

I have no pictures yet, but she is sweet as can be. Such a beautiful pup! You guys were the only people that would understand just how excited I would be!! This is such an exciting day for me!

I have a few questions, though.. Charlie being the nervous dog she is doesn't do well with rough play. I'm not quite sure if this pup is a play fighter or not, and honestly it won't bother me if she is as Charlie will warm up to her and will start playing after a couple of days, but I just don't want her to be nervous around her at first. It is, after all, "her" house. She should not feel threatened by a newcomer and I am sure you guys know what I am trying to say when I say this. So does anyone have any ideas how I can get them warmed up to one another? I know that Charlie will come around after a few days, but I want to make this as stress-free as possible for her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh congratulations on the new baby!!! Getting a puppy is also so exciting. You must share pictures though! Its required! 

As far as introductions I would do this slowly outside the house at first. Keep the puppy on leash and Charlie off so that she can move freely but you can control the puppy. Once they get used to each other let them warm up on their own while keeping a close eye out. Usually dogs in my experience will warm up within a few days. 

Going for a walk can be really positive for relationship building too!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Of course I will share pictures! I love seeing all the pictures of everyone else's pack and can't wait to share our new member!! 

Our backyard isn't fenced, but we do have a tie-out for Charlie.. will be adding another one for the new pup - closeish to Charlies so they can play is the wish but can also have their own space. We will be fencing the yard hopefully within the next month or so. So I guess I will put Charlie on the tie-out and the new pup on her leash. Once they've smelled one another and gotten somewhat used to each other I guess I will take them for a walk! 

Time to add a new doggy bed to my room!! :bounce:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I know a few GSPs called Remington, neither of them hunt though, although my favorite was a yellow lab called Cabela all goof ball when at home but when it was time for hunting you she was all work and no play. Good luck and congrats on the new puppy.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy quality.. took them with my phone. She is so beautiful! I can tell she is very birdy already and have only had her for a few hours - which is awesome!!

Her and Charlie really seem to be hitting it off. Charlie is a little nervous, anxious and excited all at the same time!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's adorable!!!! Congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> Of course I will share pictures! I love seeing all the pictures of everyone else's pack and can't wait to share our new member!!
> 
> Our backyard isn't fenced, but *we do have a tie-out for Charlie.. will be adding another one for the new pup - closeish to Charlies so they can play is the wish but can also have their own space.* We will be fencing the yard hopefully within the next month or so. So I guess I will put Charlie on the tie-out and the new pup on her leash. Once they've smelled one another and gotten somewhat used to each other I guess I will take them for a walk!
> 
> Time to add a new doggy bed to my room!! :bounce:


Congratulations on the new puppy!!! Just a heads up on the tie-outs though - We have one dog who lives outside and spends a fair bit of time tied up (not to my liking, but, it's my stepdaughter's dog, and he wanders if he's loose), and I tie Dobby out when we all leave and it's nice out (not often that we're all away without him haha). Anyway, when I had them close enough that they could play together, they ALWAYS ended up completely stuck, wrapped around each other in knots, neither could reach their water....it was very messy. Better off IMO keeping them so they can't reach each other. Less fun, but definitely the better option.

Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Creek.. figured that out last night lol! They were so tangled that they literally had one of the cords wrapped around both of them so they were tied together!! Definitely keeping them separate now.. Charlie doesn't wander when I'm out with her so if they *need* to play in the backyard then I will let her off and just keep the new pup on until I can trust her (hopefully that will happen.. I don't like having bolters).

That said, I took them out to a field I knew last night. Tried Remi off-leash. Setters aren't known to be runners but I was still so nervous about it and she stuck with Charlie the whole time, even came when I called out to her! Such a smart puppy! At first, she did hear a bike and started off towards it, but I let out a shout and started running the opposite way (I figured out with Charlie that the worst thing you can do it chase a puppy around) and she came bolting back towards the two of us. I'm pretty sure this was the first time ever off-leash so I'm pretty proud of her. 

We also had a visitor yesterday and Remi jumped on him, Charlie put her in her place right away. Made her back away from my friend and sit until she was calm.. Super surprised but it's great to know Charlie is also doing her part with her new sister :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kassandra said:


> I'm just so excited.. I've decided to get another puppy.. we are picking her up tomorrow night!
> 
> She is a 4 month old English Setter. Her father is a registered dog and her mother looks to be pure as they get.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your "new addition"! You've already received a lot of good answers to your questions, but I wanted to take a bit of a different track. I don't know how many dogs you have or whether any of them are hunting dogs, so forgive me if I'm stating the obvious:

1) Hunting dogs need LOTS of exercise/outlets for the huge amount of energy they possess. So be prepared to give them lots of exercise. Our guys need to be run at least every other day for a good 30-45 minutes.

2) Likewise they need obedience training. Because they tend to be so obsessive about hunting, esp when outdoors, if you don't establish a way for them to learn to behave, you may lose control.

3) Direct their hunting instinct. You may want to consider hunt tests or field trials. As I mentioned above, these dogs have a huge prey drive; it's what they were bred to do. If you get them into the field, BOTH of you will enjoy yourselves.

FWIW,


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Janet! 

Submariner, my family has had hunting dogs for longer than I've been around. I know that they are some of the most high-energy, stubborn dogs out there. Don't get me wrong, they are extremely smart!! but they try to find ways around everything.. when they are pups, anyways. You are stating the obvious :tongue: but I still appreciate the advice!
Charlie is used to hunt, too. I don't deal with any of that, though, as I am not a hunter. My brother and father take her out during the season because I know it is what she loves to do. The same will be done for the new pup. We can already tell she is very "birdy" (moreso than Charlie was) and I'm trying to do exercises with her to focus on that. I can tell that Charlie likes having company around when she is out in the field. I take them for 20 minute runs 3 times a day now, while Charlie could go much longer, the pup can't handle more than that right now and I don't want to push her too far.

Thanks for the advice everyone! I really appreciate it!


----------

